# FS130R difficult to start



## LiftedBlackHD (Dec 27, 2016)

Bought a new Stihl FS130R last summer. Used maybe 20-30 hours so far. Has been used periodically since summer time. 

When I go to start it the rope is nearly impossible to pull. I have to put my foot on the machine and pull as hard as I can slowly a few times. It then "loosens up" and allows me to pull it faster and then it starts. Once it starts it runs fine.

I took it to the dealer and he said he can't find anything wrong with it other than some fine dust that he cleaned out. He acknowledged that it's hard to start but states nothing is wrong with it.

Any idea what the problem is?


----------



## Conquistador3 (Dec 27, 2016)

Silly question: have you tried removing the whole pulley starter assembly and pulling the handle while it's off the brushcutter? 
It really sounds like a pulley issue.


----------



## LiftedBlackHD (Dec 27, 2016)

Haven't tried that or anything else really. I figured the tech would do that since it's still under warranty. Guess I'll have to troubleshoot it myself.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 27, 2016)

Valves. It is the valves. Cheap to check anyway.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Dec 28, 2016)

If it's under warranty, let the dealer sort it out. 
Yeah, I know dealerships aren't paid that much for warranty works and all of that but sadly it's part of doing business.


----------



## LiftedBlackHD (Dec 28, 2016)

That's the problem I took it to the dealer and he said while it is very hard to pull and he has never seen anything like it, he can't find anything wrong with it.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Dec 28, 2016)

LiftedBlackHD said:


> That's the problem I took it to the dealer and he said while it is very hard to pull and he has never seen anything like it, he can't find anything wrong with it.



So he cannot even be bothered with writing Stihl an email to ask how to proceed? Perhaps because they'd tell him to check both the recoil starter and the valvetrain. Too much work.


----------



## LiftedBlackHD (Dec 28, 2016)

Should I take it back to him or to a different dealer?


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 28, 2016)

Hard to say. Is there a different tech to talk to? Or is he the only one?

My problem with my KM-130 is that I almost can't feel resistance. I hit my own chin last time I started it. I was used to the high compression 2-strokes...


----------



## tpence2177 (Dec 29, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Hard to say. Is there a different tech to talk to? Or is he the only one?
> 
> My problem with my KM-130 is that I almost can't feel resistance. I hit my own chin last time I started it. I was used to the high compression 2-strokes...



I felt like something was seriously wrong with my fs90r because it pulled over so easily lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duckman (Dec 29, 2016)

when I bought my 130 this past summer the dealer pulled on it a few times and said, the valves needed to be adjusted. he got a torx wrench and a 0.01mm feeler gauge , took out 3 or 4 screws and adjusted it at the cash register in less than a minute. he told me they needed adjusted about every 50 to100 hours when they get hard to pull.


----------

